# Two Brownies gave me Two Blondies!



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought I knew just about everything about my mice, but here pops up something completely new! I bred what I thought were two pied chocolates, and got 1 pied brown that matched the parents and 1 pied black. So I'm thinking the doe is probably a type of c-dilute, maybe coffee? I've had c-dilutes pop up in that line before. I think the buck is probably chocolate, since he comes from a different line, but anything is possible.

So we have the pied "coffee" doe, and I kept the pied chocolate looking son. He was such a runt, I kept him in with his mom a bit longer than I should have... I separate them, and she gives birth to 4 more babies. 1 was a runt which I culled, the mom ate the only boy, leaving me with 2 girls.

Now the girls are fuzzies, and they're driving me nuts! I can't figure out what color they are! I can only describe them as "Blonde." :lol: :lol: :lol:

They're not RY, I know what RY looks like. I'm sure they can't be brindle, I've not had a brindle in my mousery for generations. They're black eyed, they can't be siamese.... WHAT ARE THEY?!?!?!?!? :lol: :lol: :lol:

:roll:

Anything is appreciated. Can c-dilutes be causing this? What c-dilutes are responsible?

I think they're really pretty, but I want to know what they are!

Parents: the doe on the bottom is also the mother of the buck on top, as well as the mother of the blonde babies. The buck's father looks exactly like him.









Blonde Babies: One pic taken inside with flash, one outside in bright sunlight.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Are the babies satin? They look shiny enough. If they are, this will account for the slight yellow cast.

The parents don't look c-diluted to me (needing 2 copies of c*), but they could easily both carry a single recessive c-dilute, ie C/c*. If this is the case, the two blondies could be bone aa B/* D/* P/* c/ce or a light version of beige aa B* D* P* ce/ce. Less likely but still possible, they could even be colour point beige before the points have started colouring up.

If both parents are choc, then the c-diluted babies would be diluted even more, which allows for the possibility of several more c-dilute combinations.

It's difficult to be more precise because the actual colour of the babies isn't clear due to the shinyness of their coats, and not knowing whether they are chocolate as well as being c-diluted.

They are adorable, btw!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! Yeah they're satin, their parents and grandparents are all satins, I love the shiny coats! But it does make it harder to tell what color they're going to be.

It's possible that they're chocolate based. I know one of the original grandparents is some sort of mock-chocolates, because when I bred them together, I got a black, which is impossible for two chocolates! :lol:

I was fairly sure it's the mom/grandmother (same mouse) that is the chocolate-look alike, so who knows what her son is???

Would more pics as they got older help you identify more?


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

They look like Pied RY Satins to me...


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

love2read said:


> They look like Pied RY Satins to me...


I agree in the first pic, less so in the second pic. But Autumn said that she'd considered that, and that they weren't.

Doesn't satin make pale colours have a yellow cast? Isn't that why ivory is a specific satin colour? (I'm in unfamiliar territory here because I've never seen a satin - we don't have them at all.)


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

yes ivory is a satin PEW and they are yellowy, satin does alter the appearance of colours.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

My mouse looked the same as that as a bab. Here she is as an adult if it helps? I dont think shes argente as she doesnt have a blue undercoat. Not sure what she is really!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

And as a baby. She is the top on the right. The one below is the same colour but self.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe they are satin RYs and I misjudged their color..... Admittedly, it has been a long time since a good non-sooty RY was born in my mousery. Hmm, going to have another look at them......


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I've gotten lots of Satin Ivories and they don't have a yellowing like that at all. Your babies look like Satin RYs that need some work on their coloring(could be a bit deeper). I've gotten some poor Satin RYs like them before.

Ayjay658- your mouse looks like a Satin Fawn(PE Red).


----------

